# Boot Animations @ 1024x768, Star Wars & The Droidsons Loop (2)



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Android Adventurers

Here are a few Boot Animations designed for the HP TouchPad @ 1024x768.

Info:
-I've tested this out with the HP Touchpad running Android with CyanogenMod 9.
-Use @ your own risk!
-This is not a flashable zip file.
-Do Not install Via Clockworkmod, It's been tested using Boot Animation Changer Pro.
-The Standard replacing the original Boot Animation with my zip file named "Bootanimation.zip" works. Navigate to (from Root dir) System/Media using EStrongs File Explorer (With Root Privledges).. and replace the "Bootanimation.zip" file.

ES File Explorer
https://play.google....droid.pop&hl=en

Boot Animation Changer Pro
https://play.google....hangerpro&hl=en

Star Wars:

Downloads:

HP TouchPad 1024x768 8.29MB Download:
http://www.mediafire...p12z8qpimeijhtw

Galaxy Nexus 720x1280 10.48MB Dwonload:
http://www.mediafire...zryig048h7924xo






The Droidsons loop:

Download:
http://www.mediafire...050f1bpjsd5ddk5

[media]http://youtu.be/pDDrZmPeMHc

The Simpsons full & South Park Boot animation:
http://rootzwiki.com...oot-animations/


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

I just want to confirm it works on aokp for the tp as well as aokp for the galaxy nexus lte as well. Ooh btw on the gnex it looks superb. ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

bryantjopplin said:


> I just want to confirm it works on aokp for the tp as well as aokp for the galaxy nexus lte as well. Ooh btw on the gnex it looks superb. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hello, glad you're enjoying the Boot Animations thanks They should run fine with aokp, although I have only tested them with CM9. Check your inbox, I sent you a link for the gnex Star Wars animation to test. Let me know if it runs alright, its 1280 x 720 @ 20fps.


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

It ran but it still wasn't full screen. But it's ok it seems smoother at 20fps but I still like it with boot audio behind lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

bryantjopplin said:


> It ran but it still wasn't full screen. But it's ok it seems smoother at 20fps but I still like it with boot audio behind lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hmm ok try this one, Star Wars 1280 x 720 @ 20fps 10.48MB. Do you have audio during your boot? My TouchPad doesn't, wish it did

Download:
http://www.mediafire.com/?u6n63u9bdt89ite


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Well if you want audio on your touchpad u put aokp on it and and put an mp3 called boot_audio.mp3 in /system/media and voila u got sound. I'm going to try it out again thanks alot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

bryantjopplin said:


> Well if you want audio on your touchpad u put aokp on it and and put an mp3 called boot_audio.mp3 in /system/media and voila u got sound. I'm going to try it out again thanks alot
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Very interesting! I didn't know I could have sound during boot if I used the aokp. I will have to look into this, it would be fun to add sound into my Boot Animations.

Let me know if the Boot Animation is working full screen for you now. If it's working fine I could convert others easily now too.


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

No it didn't work but here is the url on my gnex with sound. 




Sorry was driving and sound wasn't loud enough. But it's still cool I think

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

bryantjopplin said:


> No it didn't work but here is the url on my gnex with sound. https://www.youtube....e_gdata_player.
> 
> Sorry was driving and sound wasn't loud enough. But it's still cool I think
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


LOL The sound wasn't loud enough cause you were driving, hilarious. Thanks for the video, I think we just need to change the resolution to 720x1280 @ 20fps. Give it a try and let me know if it works but be careful if you're driving









Download:
http://www.mediafire.com/?zryig048h7924xo


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

That did it thanks. Now if I can only edit the sound to be louder lol. I tried making a bootanimation.zip but somehow I screwed it up so I gave up lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

Is there a way to enable boot audio in Cyanogen Nightly i realise that it is a feature available in AOKP but as that is no longer available/updated for HP Touchpad users I would like to try and add it to my Nightly builds .
Any help or advice would be very much appreciated .
Thanks


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

sstar said:


> Is there a way to enable boot audio in Cyanogen Nightly i realise that it is a feature available in AOKP but as that is no longer available/updated for HP Touchpad users I would like to try and add it to my Nightly builds .
> Any help or advice would be very much appreciated .
> Thanks


I do not believe the sound will work with the nightly. I wish it would, it would be fun to add the audio I have several different boot animations that you are more than welcome to use for your Rom. If you find a why to get the sound working please let me know and I will add sound to my boot animations.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I do not believe the sound will work with the nightly. I wish it would, it would be fun to add the audio I have several different boot animations that you are more than welcome to use for your Rom. If you find a why to get the sound working please let me know and I will add sound to my boot animations.


What is it exactly they did in AOKP that was not done in CM that allows one to hear sound during the boot animation? I've never tried AOKP.


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

nevertells said:


> What is it exactly they did in AOKP that was not done in CM that allows one to hear sound during the boot animation? I've never tried AOKP.


With AOKP in settings there is rom control and under UI you can enable an mp3 file by putting it in system / media what ever file you use has to be renamed boot_audio and you have sound on boot . I have a Dr Who animation and sound ,it's just fun but I can't find a way of doing it with a standard cyanogen rom .
Here's hoping.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

sstar said:


> Is there a way to enable boot audio in Cyanogen Nightly i realise that it is a feature available in AOKP but as that is no longer available/updated for HP Touchpad users I would like to try and add it to my Nightly builds .
> Any help or advice would be very much appreciated .
> Thanks


I've read that AOKP can get boot sound, but all my attempts (then CM9Alpha2) didn't work using boot_audio in system/media .


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

Zzed said:


> I've read that AOKP can get boot sound, but all my attempts (then CM9Alpha2) didn't work using boot_audio in system/media .


Thanks for trying .


----------

